# Want to buy a printer dtg. For new business. Do you have any recommendations for a particular model? Thank you



## Eyal (Oct 22, 2014)

Want to buy a printer dtg. For new business. Do you have any recommendations for a particular model? 
Thank you
Eyal


----------



## Megadigitizing (Oct 1, 2014)

I am pasting my answer from another thread.

If you are looking for quality and price is not the issue with you. You can go for Brother GT-541 Garment Printer. You can check at 
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_jsof...arment+printer


----------



## Eyal (Oct 22, 2014)

thanks
i think at this time of building the business its better to save most of the budget to marketing.
do you have any other idea for a low cost printer ? 
thanks again
Eyal


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

DTG is not a good idea for a new business. The machine must be used and not sit idle. In addition you need a customer base and preferably a store front. Maintaining a correct temperature and humidity levels are necessary tasks.The only low cost DTG with decent reviews is the Spectra 3000... around 7 or 8K. Doing dark garments correctly and with consistently is with a pre treatment unit. Around 3k and up. I have been in this biz since 1997 and from my experience beginners with zero history with garment decoration who leap into DTG to start end up in debt and out of business in less than two years as sales are not enough to cover expenses. Best to start with out sourcing until you have the base to do it yourself.


----------

